# Ryobi R163K Dust collection



## LitchfieldHills (Dec 19, 2011)

My first use of my router this weekend, edge trimming a few edge pieces of scrap. As a first time router user I did notice that it throws off more dust than any other tool I have ever used, except a sander. Has anyone been able to set up a Ryobi R163K with a dust collection port? For free-hand routing, would a connection to a shop vac hose be too cumbersome, and hence less safe?

Thanks in advance, for the advice and for tolerating newbie questions.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Milk Jug Dust Collection - Shop - American Woodworker Here is a link to a homemade version for any router... it doesn't look like much but it works.


----------

